# $600.00 in savings?



## SIGCrazie (May 9, 2007)

I just purchased a SA Stainless Loaded 1911. I checked out the SA web site and under Special Offers, it says that with any LOADED 1911 purchase you will receive a $600.00 certificate for Springfield products. I didn't get it from the dealer. Has anyone received this savings and how?:smt102


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

There is a coupon, or supposed to be, inside of any new Springfield 1911 - U can buy mags a bit cheaper, and some other stuff. I bought a TRP 1.5 years ago - there was not one in the case. I called Springfield, and they sent me one.

In order to make the claim, U gotta send in a copy of your receipt, and I think there is a 30 or 60 day timelimit from the date of purchase to qualify.

To be honest - with shipping costs, it's not THAT great of a deal, unless U buy a lot of stuff at 1 time.


----------



## SIGCrazie (May 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info, Shipwreck. I'll make sure to look for it.


----------

